# .40 caliber carbine-JRC or Kel Tec?



## FrostyOwl (Dec 8, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone! 

I am thinking about getting a .40 carbine that uses Glock magazines. The JRC and the Kel Tec sub 2000 seem like the best choices. The Thureon Defense one is a bit more than I want to go. So, with a top budget of <$800.00, any thoughts or suggestions?

Thanks,

F.O.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I shouldn't comment here...but that's never stopped me before, so...

I do not understand the desire for a pistol-caliber carbine. I believe such things to be purely military weapons, and then only in a full-auto configuration.
The pistol-caliber carbine is a back-up weapon when your normal gun is, maybe, a sniper rifle, a 75mm cannon, or a .50 M2 machinegun. It is meant to be used by an assistant gunner for repulsing a flanking attack by infantry, when the gunner is too busy or involved to swivel toward the new threat.

If you're going to the trouble of carrying a somewhat-long gun (that is, a carbine), why not carry one in an effective caliber like .223 or 7.62x39mm? Even .30 US Carbine is a better cartridge than .40, in a carbine.


----------



## FrostyOwl (Dec 8, 2013)

I understand what you are saying. I think the reason the pistol caliber carbine appeals to me is the ability to shoot it at the local indoor ranges. I don't have easy access to an outdoor range or acreage, so I would get to shoot the pistol caliber carbine much more frequently than a .223/5.56, etc.

F.O.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Gotcha.
Thanks for explaining.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I have a JRC in 9mm. I, like you, bought it for shooting restrictions. At my club, I have access to lots of "run and gun" activities that don't allow bottle neck cartridges. The gun is fun to shoot. It works well. Take down for cleaning is really bad. It doesn't lock back on empty (my biggest beef). Make sure you torque the bolt handle on reassembly. I would only use this thing in a defensive situation if someone was shooting at my house from greater than 50 yds and I was out of rifle ammunition. If I had it to do over again, I would probably spend more and get a 9mm AR. I have never even seen a Kel-Tec. But the pictures make it look kind of cheesy. The JRC has a lot of the look and feel of an AR and if you want to trick it out, you can use many AR aftermarket goodies.


----------



## FrostyOwl (Dec 8, 2013)

Smitty79 said:


> I have a JRC in 9mm. I, like you, bought it for shooting restrictions. At my club, I have access to lots of "run and gun" activities that don't allow bottle neck cartridges. The gun is fun to shoot. It works well. Take down for cleaning is really bad. It doesn't lock back on empty (my biggest beef). Make sure you torque the bolt handle on reassembly. I would only use this thing in a defensive situation if someone was shooting at my house from greater than 50 yds and I was out of rifle ammunition. If I had it to do over again, I would probably spend more and get a 9mm AR. I have never even seen a Kel-Tec. But the pictures make it look kind of cheesy. The JRC has a lot of the look and feel of an AR and if you want to trick it out, you can use many AR aftermarket goodies.


Thanks, Smitty79, that is interesting. Like a lot of us, I don't mind cleaning my guns, I find it rather enjoyable/relaxing, but I certainly don't appreciate it when a manufacturer makes disassembly and reassembly harder than it needs to be. The Kel Tec Sup 2000 is interesting because of the fact that it folds in half, but they do look very plasticky (is that even a word?) I've considered the Beretta Cx4 but their magazine options are limited and supposedly their triggers are not too good. If I didn't have a kid in college and another one eight months away from starting college, I'd splurge and get an H&K .45, but unfortunately, the colleges won't take guns for tuition! So, the JRC and the Kel Tec are more in my realm of current budget reality.

F.O.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I have a SUB 2000 Kel-Tec in 9mm with G17 magazine and it is a lot of fun to shoot. The best thing about this rifle is the fact that it is a fold up arm. Makes it easy to store and carry in a trunk, behind a seat, or in a backpack. I wish I had one of these in .40S&W. The one downside is the trigger is too heavy.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

Nice thing about the JRC is that it takes AR triggers. You could drop a very nice $50 ALG trigger in there. The one it shipped with was OK.


----------



## Garyshome (Nov 6, 2013)

Pistol cal carbine and pistol using the same mags. That's the deal.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

There was a link on this forum for a Beretta CX4 carbine yesterday from slickguns. I think the price was $575. If I didn't have my JRC already, I would have ordered it. Very nice gun. Only down side for me would be that it takes Beretta mags and I don't have a Beretta to share mags with.


----------

